# Point Lookout Report 7/1 - Sunday night



## Young Buck (Jul 26, 2001)

I was there betwaeen 10AM to 6:30AM.
The ongoing catch was spot, croakers and bluefish. One rock was caught - 17i inches.
The baits were BW, fishbites, shrimp, and squid.


----------



## fish01265 (Mar 14, 2001)

Good catch : young buck


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

You should have been there Saturday 2pm-4:30am, couldn't keep the rods in the water long enough. 
Between the 4 of us, we almost filled a 50qt cooler full of jumbo spots, 6 blues, 2 rock, 8 croakees. 
Bait used on spots, croaks, and rock was BW tipped with FWBW (redundant, but effective)we used the smaller spots for the blues.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

1obxnut said:


> You should have been there Saturday 2pm-4:30am, couldn't keep the rods in the water long enough.
> Between the 4 of us, we almost filled a 50qt cooler full of jumbo spots, 6 blues, 2 rock, 8 croakees.
> Bait used on spots, croaks, and rock was BW tipped with FWBW (redundant, but effective)we used the smaller spots for the blues.


How was it on Saturday (crowd wise) ? I would have never went there on a weekend when I was a regular down there. Also were you in one of the corners?


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

1obxnut said:


> You should have been there Saturday 2pm-4:30am, couldn't keep the rods in the water long enough.
> Between the 4 of us, we almost filled a 50qt cooler full of jumbo spots, 6 blues, 2 rock, 8 croakees.......


Sounds like the fishing was pretty hot.  
I'm curious though, is PLO exempt from the 12:00 -5:00 am rockfish possession restriction?

http://www.dnr.state.md.us/fisheries/regulations/recregchrt.html


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Desperado said:


> Sounds like the fishing was pretty hot.
> I'm curious though, is PLO exempt from the 12:00 -5:00 am rockfish possession restriction?
> 
> http://www.dnr.state.md.us/fisheries/regulations/recregchrt.html


No they are not. I can't speak for 1obxnut but when I was there some of the rangers would ask you if you intended to stay out overnight to fish. They would write you a tag with how many rock you had in your cooler. Then the rangers would come back later (2-3 am) and if you had a rock and no tag you had a ticket. Not all of them did this and it is clearly on them. I wonder if that is what happened with 1obxnut?


----------



## Young Buck (Jul 26, 2001)

*Fwbw??????*

What is FWBW? I normally try to stay away from PLO on the weekends because of the crowds. Sunday nights to Thursday nights are my nights to fish PLO.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Young Buck said:


> What is FWBW? I normally try to stay away from PLO on the weekends because of the crowds. Sunday nights to Thursday nights are my nights to fish PLO.


Evidently someone was having a dyslexic moment ... it is BWFB (Blood Worm Fish Bites)


----------



## ba0021 (May 23, 2007)

*spots*

i see you guys are catchinh spots( yellow bellies) where is POINT lookout and HOW do i get there ARE you all fishing on a pier


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

We haven't fished the pier for the past 4-5 years, way too crowded. In fact it was crowded all the way around the point. We got kicked out of the fenced area by the light house because it was removed near the rocks. 

Cygnus is correct with regards of the possession of Stripers between 12-5am, you must have it checked by dnr and have them put a tag to verify that it was caught prior to that time and you can keep it with you on the pier or where ever you are.

At End of the cause way by the first 2 jettys is real good if you throw it over the bar (blues & rocks).

FWBW. oops my bad..FBBW= fish bites blood worm.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

ba0021 said:


> i see you guys are catchinh spots( yellow bellies) where is POINT lookout and HOW do i get there ARE you all fishing on a pier


Your location says Raleigh NC. Are you there now or are in the MD/VA/DE area? I would not drive that far to go to PLO. There are plenty of places closer to you. I don't want you to feel ignored but many people will see your location and not think you are serious about driving that many hours for Spot.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

1obxnut said:


> Cygnus is correct with regards of the possession of Stripers between 12-5am, you must have it checked by dnr and have them put a tag to verify that it was caught prior to that time and you can keep it with you on the pier or where ever you are.


I think it is cool that they do that. Technically it is a violation but I am glad they let you do that. Many people camp and fish there so how are you going to enforce that rule on a camper  You can put your mobile camper on the causeway so what are you supposed to do when you catch a striper ... leave at the witching hour and lose your camping site/money? I am glad they are still doing the tagging thing.


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

Your right, technically it is still a violation. But, if the DNR is a nice and understanding person, he/she will let you keep in your "only cooler" since you would not have a spare one in the car. But if you get a one that had a bad day, you might have a bad day/evening as well. 

There is one lady DNR person at PLO that will ruin everyones day, so we don't mess with her. But Saturday, there were 3 that came around just about checked everyone's cooler and license. 

I try to report the poachers when ever I can; but if they keep it in a separate bag elsewhere, it's hard to prove who's bag it belongs to. Some times DNR are waiting at the parking lot just keeping an eye out to see if anyone is walking back to their car with a bag or a cooler.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

1obxnut said:


> There is one lady DNR person at PLO that will ruin everyones day, so we don't mess with her. But Saturday, there were 3 that came around just about checked everyone's cooler and license.


I think her name might be Donna. There was a similar lady ranger (Donna) when I was haunting that place that was not very cooperative. She treated everyone like they were on the take.


----------



## MDgirl (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm going to point lookout tonight..I'll let you know how it goes...


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

MDgirl said:


> I'm going to point lookout tonight..I'll let you know how it goes...


I will look forward to your report! Good luck!


----------



## MDgirl (Jul 6, 2007)

cygnus-x1 said:


> I will look forward to your report! Good luck!


Thank You!

I need some advice..what would be a good bait in point lookout? I've already gotten bloodworms/canadian night crawlers. I'm thinking of using squid too and/or spots...


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

MDgirl said:


> Thank You!
> 
> I need some advice..what would be a good bait in point lookout? I've already gotten bloodworms/canadian night crawlers. I'm thinking of using squid too and/or spots...


Sounds like a winner. I would only bring the nightcrawlers as a backup in case you run out of bloods. If you think you will need them let the nightceawlers soak in the blood of the worms for a while ... that will help. Cut up spot by now is probably the most preferred bait in the bay for everything but croakers and spot. Try the squid ... if you do not get much action with it then tip the hook with a small piece of blood worm ... that should turn them on. If you don't know the pier try for the corners first. However I have caught fish all the way down the left side of the pier.


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

Cyg's got some good advice. I'd take some shrimp too... last time I was there I saw good results on them (just the supermarket kind, whatever is cheap, is good).


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

MDgirl said:


> I need some advice..what would be a good bait in point lookout?


Since you will be on the pier, try and pick up some live minnows. You may get lucky with a keeper flounder. I caught a keeper last year. Just drop your line straight down.

Also, pick up a bag of Bloodworm fishbites in case you run out of the real thing just in case if the spot/croakers are blitzing.


----------



## MDgirl (Jul 6, 2007)

thanks guys. I really appreciate the advice. I do hope I have so good news to report tomorrow!


----------



## MDgirl (Jul 6, 2007)

TunaFish said:


> Since you will be on the pier, try and pick up some live minnows. You may get lucky with a keeper flounder. I caught a keeper last year. Just drop your line straight down.
> 
> Also, pick up a bag of Bloodworm fishbites in case you run out of the real thing just in case if the spot/croakers are blitzing.



Where do I get Bloodworm fishbites, minnow?

Is it better to fish in the rocks area or in the pier?


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

MDgirl said:


> Where do I get Bloodworm fishbites, minnow?
> 
> Is it better to fish in the rocks area or in the pier?


There is a tackle shop called *Tackle Box*. This is off of Route 235, pretty much next to Patuxent Naval base (before route 235 becomes 1 lane). They will have everything you will need.

On the pier, if you do not get the corners, no worries. Anywhere on the side of the rail will produce, especially at night. This weekend will get really crowded, so I'll stay away from the front.

As far as fishing on the rocks, there are advantages and disadvantages.
*The good*: plenty of room for yourself and convenient to your car. Don't have to worry about some idiot put their ploes right next to yours. Dont' have to worry about line crossing. 
*The Bad: *Toilet unfriendly (especially for a female. Would not want my wife to use them porta johns, no prob for guys). You're at the mercy of fish to moveg closer to the rocks, which usually happens at night (If you can hit it way out, no problem here).

The pier will give you the better chance of catching more. You will catch by the rocks too, but it requires a little more work (climbing the rocks to retrieve your fish or line).


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

MDgirl said:


> Where do I get Bloodworm fishbites, minnow?
> 
> Is it better to fish in the rocks area or in the pier?


This is on the way (call them): the Tackle Box, 301-863-8151

I like the pier myself but you have to get a good spot (corners). SeaSalt and I should make it down there this afternoon; stop by and say hi.


----------



## MDgirl (Jul 6, 2007)

GhostCrab said:


> This is on the way (call them): the Tackle Box, 301-863-8151
> 
> I like the pier myself but you have to get a good spot (corners). SeaSalt and I should make it down there this afternoon; stop by and say hi.



Oh good luck I hope you catch a lot. I would love to say hi..how would I recognize you?


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

yes. Ghostcrab is easily recognized. He is the studly looking gentlemen with bulging muscles and tight shirt...  j/k...

we'll be at the end of the pier, one of us will have a white bucket...


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

MDgirl said:


> Oh good luck I hope you catch a lot. I would love to say hi..how would I recognize you?


This is from Spring Fling and SeaSalt and I are the ones with our sons  (2 out of the 3).


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

SeaSalt said:


> yes. Ghostcrab is easily recognized. He is the studly looking gentlemen with bulging muscles and tight shirt...  j/k...
> 
> we'll be at the end of the pier, one of us will have a white bucket...


Well I did model for Thrasher Magazine at one point .


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

from the picture looks like someone let out the sick from some type of institute.

hey who is that malaysian looking guy holding up pseudo gang sign?


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

SeaSalt said:


> from the picture looks like someone let out the sick from some type of institute.
> 
> hey who is that malaysian looking guy holding up pseudo gang sign?


Hmm... didn't notice that b4 but it looks like K, J, Y are all flashing that WBB sign, no?


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

SeaSalt said:


> we'll be at the end of the pier, one of us will have a white bucket...


Hmmm.... You guys send in your applications yet?


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

fishbait said:


> Hmmm.... You guys send in your applications yet?


hey fish bait, I just saw you went over 1000 post. thats lot of posts within short period time. Might be the quickest to reach 1000 in shortest time ever. Kind of like the fastest to reach 500 homers for baseball... you on roids?


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

Good luck on the pier. Keep an eye on your rods, a school of skates or just one will come by and have your rod shootin' off the pier like a bottle rocket.

I'm headin' to Cabelas (PA) in the AM and prolly head down to PLO in the afternoon.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

I like to call that the "JamaicanFisher" pose.  

Dude, where you at these days?


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

SeaSalt said:


> hey fish bait, I just saw you went over 1000 post. thats lot of posts within short period time. Might be the quickest to reach 1000 in shortest time ever. Kind of like the fastest to reach 500 homers for baseball... you on roids?


On his crackberry no less.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

fingersandclaws said:


> I like to call that the "JamaicanFisher" pose.
> 
> Dude, where you at these days?


But you notice there are no fish on your fingers?


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

okimavich said:


> But you notice there are no fish on your fingers?


sorry, here are the fish "00100"


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fingersandclaws said:


> sorry, here are the fish "00100"


Man that ain't a fish that's a bird your flippin'


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

fingersandclaws said:


> sorry, here are the fish "00100"


when did you start writing in binary code?


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

SeaSalt said:


> when did you start writing in binary code?


He's a wanna be closet programmer SeaSalt ... don't mind him.

You know the saying "There are only 10 kinds of people in the world; those that understand binary and those that don't !"


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

SeaSalt said:


> hey fish bait, I just saw you went over 1000 post. thats lot of posts within short period time. Might be the quickest to reach 1000 in shortest time ever. Kind of like the fastest to reach 500 homers for baseball... you on roids?


Nah, just a big mouth! 



OCrackavich said:


> On his crackberry no less.


I'm on the bench again, so I got a regular cornputer now.  



cygnus-x1 said:


> He's a wanna be closet programmer SeaSalt ... don't mind him.
> 
> You know the saying "There are only 10 kinds of people in the world; those that understand binary and those that don't !"


Uh ohhhh.... Looks like the GC (geek connection) has struck again!


----------



## ilovetherock (Jul 6, 2007)

*Going Saturday!*

Hello Gentlemen, I just joined and 1st would like to invite all of you to buckwildadventures.com. It is a Southern MD Hunting\Fishing site, mostly used for the forum.

Im going to head down to PLO this Saturday and need some advice. What has been running lately? Do I have a shot at some blues or stripers? Im not picky, but I want to catch something bigger than a spot or croaker.


----------



## ilovetherock (Jul 6, 2007)

*?*

Should I catch spot with bloodworms/fishbites, then use the cut spot for the blues and stripers Im after? Im a river fisherman... you guys gotta help me out.. LOL. Thanks.


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Hey Ilovetherock,

Welcome!! Yeah, that's exactly it. When I'm at PLO, I do the same: FB/BW for spot, cut the spot up and then toss them out for blues. I usually fish the overnight hours, so I don't get to target stripers much. However, if I'm there after 5am, I liveline spot for stripers as well. They're not too big this time of the year though.

Good luck,
Chump


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

*i was there on...*

the friday 6-29:fishing: between 1pm and 8pm.
was overcast all day. i caught 19 spots and 6 croakers(10 - 14 inches) that day. it rained twice. 1 time a storm came around 4pm. i went to my car and waited out for 25mins. came back and got my last 12. crowd start comin around 6pm. a young girl caught a nice 13in blue


----------

